# I feel like I should convince my neighbor to start playing guitar.....



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Based on his driveway I figure he’d acquire some nice gear


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Why do people block out license plates? They are public, and only police have access to any database to learn any information from a license plate...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Why do people block out license plates? They are public, and only police have access to any database to learn any information from a license plate...


They’re not blocked


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Chitmo Do you know the make and model of each/either of the sports cars?
I'm asking as I am hopeless with this sort of thing and am curious. Thanks.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

2x post


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Blue one = Audi R8
White one = Mercedes SUV
Silver one looks like a Ferarri F458 (maybe) Tail lights are very similar if not. Tail lights are also too small to be an Alfa Romeo


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

greco said:


> @Chitmo Do you know the make and model of each/either of the sports cars?
> I'm asking as I am hopeless with this sort of thing and am curious. Thanks.


The Merc SUV is the cheapest of the bunch, probably around $90k. The blue on is an Audi R8, probably close to $150k give or take. Finally the grey fella is a Ferrari 488, they run about $300k in Canada. I bet I could talk him into getting a Dumble and a 59 Lester!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I could talk him into getting a Dumble and a 59 Lester!


And offer to letting you have it for a month to properly set up for him?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jeez and I felt guilty buying a used Epiphone.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Yea. But do they have a safe? I have a safe. 
The other day my wife wanted to go shopping and I said. “Hold on. I need to get some money out of the safe. “ It basically made it all worthwhile.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess he keeps the good stuff in the garage.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Depending on where this house is.... The cars are worth more than the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

iamthehub said:


> Depending on where this house is.... The cars are worth more than the house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That place was around $450k


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Leasing can be an expensive way of looking rich.
Does he own them? or the bank?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

We had a guy like that in our town. He was eventually arrested for cooking meth.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

He might just go for it. Another great way to launder money.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Shame he has to park them outside.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

We have lots of those here and especially the lower mainland. All Asian students. Saw a guy at the mall last week in a kick ass McLaren. Had to wipe the drool off my face.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

................................


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

There was a guy who lived in my condo building in Toronto that drove a Lamborghini when there was snow on the ground.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Why do people block out license plates? They are public, and only police have access to any database to learn any information from a license plate...


I can search license plates and I'm not a cop.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I guess he keeps the good stuff in the garage.


Yeah, he must have some damn fine lawn mowers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I can search license plates and I'm not a cop.


How do you do that?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> How do you do that?


Registered with the MOT; can run plates and drivers license number.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Registered with the MOT; can run plates and drivers license number.


Can anyone do that?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Can anyone do that?


No.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Wardo said:


> No.


Would you talk to your guy and get me in?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Would you talk to your guy and get me in?


No ... lol


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> No ... lol


What about me ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> There was a guy who lived in my condo building in Toronto that drove a Lamborghini when there was snow on the ground.


Was it a blue one with the Nyan cat on it, and did you live in market tower?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Leasing can be an expensive way of looking rich.
> Does he own them? or the bank?


If it was Surrey either the parents in Hong Kong paid for the cars out of petty cash and wrote them off or someone made the first payment and the loan company will repo in 30 days. Either way they'd be impounded for stunting. In Alberta they'd find out they can't outrun a radio and a plane. 
@RBlakeney.....I had a safe. Didn't keep money in it tho.
@Chitmo.......houses are cheap in Nova Scotia. My kids house is smaller than that with almost no lawn and it was assessed for taxes this year at $620,000......I told him to sell.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> Was it a blue one with the Nyan cat on it, and did you live in market tower?


I lived in the building beside the ice condos by bremner and York. It was a white one.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> If it was Surrey either the parents in Hong Kong paid for the cars out of petty cash and wrote them off or someone made the first payment and the loan company will repo in 30 days. Either way they'd be impounded for stunting. In Alberta they'd find out they can't outrun a radio and a plane.
> @RBlakeney.....I had a safe. Didn't keep money in it tho.
> @Chitmo.......houses are cheap in Nova Scotia. My kids house is smaller than that with almost no lawn and it was assessed for taxes this year at $620,000......I told him to sell.


I just like to say. I have to go get something from the safe.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I convinced my neighbor to start playing again. He doesn't have any wild gear, but he doesn't get mad when I dime my Twin.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> I just like to say. I have to go get something from the safe.


Just don't let your wife know what the combination to the safe is.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I lived in the building beside the ice condos by bremner and York. It was a white one.


Ah. The one I'm referring to is or was DeadMau5' lambo. He's since moved, and I don't know if he sold the car.

Sometimes I'll see a Corvette on the 401 in winter and wonder why it's still out.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> If it was Surrey either the parents in Hong Kong paid for the cars out of petty cash and wrote them off or someone made the first payment and the loan company will repo in 30 days. Either way they'd be impounded for stunting. In Alberta they'd find out they can't outrun a radio and a plane.
> @RBlakeney.....I had a safe. Didn't keep money in it tho.
> @Chitmo.......houses are cheap in Nova Scotia. My kids house is smaller than that with almost no lawn and it was assessed for taxes this year at $620,000......I told him to sell.


Cheap is relative I guess, my place is around the corner and around $600k. 5 Beds on the end of a culdesac though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Budda said:


> Sometimes I'll see a Corvette on the 401 in winter and wonder why it's still out.


Except for clearance, no need to worry about the body rusting.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Except for clearance, no need to worry about the body rusting.


Wouldn't the freezing cold make the body brittle and susceptible to cracking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Wouldn't the freezing cold make the body brittle and susceptible to cracking?


To be honest, I'm not sure.
However, I can't imagine that every vette in Canada is stored in a heated garage over the winter.
If there ever was a cracking problem, I'm sure that over the years it would be known.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure.
> However, I can't imagine that every vette in Canada is stored in a heated garage over the winter.
> If there ever was a cracking problem, I'm sure that over the years it would be known.


I didn't mean from sitting. I meant the brittleness of frozen plastic might cause it to crack when the car hit potholes, from highway speeds vibration, etc. Even a slight bump against another bumper might cause cracking. I don't know either but it's why I'd keep mine stored in the winter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> frozen plastic


The majority of today's and not so older vehicles are made of plastic.
Vettes are fiberglass. Unless there's already a crack somewhere where water can seep in and widen that crack during freeze/thaw periods, I see no problem.

My lottery dream car is a custom made '55 Nomad with a powder coated frame and fiberglass or carbon fiber body, so that I can drive it year round. Make that all wheel drive too. Heck, since it's a lottery dream and money's no object, I'd get the real thing and constantly rebuild/replace it as necessary. lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> The majority of today's and not so older vehicles are made of plastic.
> Vettes are fiberglass. Unless there's already a crack somewhere where water can seep in and widen that crack during freeze/thaw periods, I see no problem.
> 
> My lottery dream car is a custom made '55 Nomad with a powder coated frame and fiberglass or carbon fiber body, so that I can drive it year round. Make that all wheel drive too. Heck, since it's a lottery dream and money's no object, I'd get the real thing and constantly rebuild/replace it as necessary. lol


Oh yeah, forgot they were made of resin. What's a Nomad? My dream car is a Ford GT.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m known a few owners of those types of cars. They never seemed to have long lasting friends. To be clear, I’m not saying that expensive car owners can’t have lasting relationships, however, the odds are as I’ve stated (IMO of course). @mhammer will have some
Goods on this I assume. There has to be a correlation. 

I mean before “actually” dropping $500k on cars while living in a home that worth what $950k-$1.4m (I say actually as they’re likely leased) wouldn’t one want to be in a different location? Am I wrong to see that as boastful? I don’t know. 

Thanks for posting this. I always thought how ironic it was to observe the sports car / principle residence dichotomy as odd. 

He”d probably want one of those $25k aluminum guitars that looked like an alien. Lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> We had a guy like that in our town. He was eventually arrested for cooking meth.


When we first moved to Victoria, I took my wife on a drive around the peninsula. Part of the neighbourhood between the university and water, by Cadboro Bay, has an entry and exit gate...to remind you, in case you forgot, that the folks there are wealthy. As we drove through, we saw a property with its own stone wall, and a sign in gold leaf that said "Eagle's Nest". I turned to my wife and said "Whoever lives here is new money, not old, because they're in a hurry to show it off. And it was probably not gotten through legitimate means." A few months later, we learned it belonged to a televangelist, who was trying to sell it off. I suspect those vehicles similarly convey a recent big hike in revenue/worth, through some means other than sheer hard work and weekly wages.

If I owned cars like that (yeah, dream on, monkey-boy), I certainly wouldn't leave them parked in the driveway. I've had one car stolen, and another almost stolen, whose total combined value wouldn't amount to what the insurance on one of those cars costs.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I'll agree one the cars stuff .
the rich friends don't drive very much ( distance wise ) in a year .... 
lease at least 1 high end car and a new 4 wheel drive cheaper one 
swap both every couple of years ... ( can't trust them older cars )

Very few have lasting relationships ( or wives for very long ) , exceptions are the business associates ( no choice there ).

and yes , they tend to dabble in "questionable" practices/ ventures at times ... 
as the saying goes " it's only illegal IF you get caught".


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> What's a Nomad?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 268282


Oh. A blue hearse. Lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Sometimes I'll see a Corvette on the 401 in winter and wonder why it's still out.


Can't see why not. If the heater works and you've got good tires and it's winterized you should be Ok with any car.


1SweetRide said:


> Oh yeah, forgot they were made of resin. What's a Nomad? My dream car is a Ford GT.


I'm in shock...."What's a Nomad"?


laristotle said:


> My lottery dream car is a custom made '55 Nomad with a powder coated frame and fiberglass or carbon fiber body, so that I can drive it year round. Make that all wheel drive too. Heck, since it's a lottery dream and money's no object, I'd get the real thing and constantly rebuild/replace it as necessary. lol


I'm glad you clarified that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> When we first moved to Victoria, I took my wife on a drive around the peninsula. Part of the neighbourhood between the university and water, by Cadboro Bay, has an entry and exit gate...to remind you, in case you forgot, that the folks there are wealthy. As we drove through, we saw a property with its own stone wall, and a sign in gold leaf that said "Eagle's Nest". I turned to my wife and said "Whoever lives here is new money, not old, because they're in a hurry to show it off. And it was probably not gotten through legitimate means." A few months later, we learned it belonged to a televangelist, who was trying to sell it off. I suspect those vehicles similarly convey a recent big hike in revenue/worth, through some means other than sheer hard work and weekly wages.
> 
> If I owned cars like that (yeah, dream on, monkey-boy), I certainly wouldn't leave them parked in the driveway. I've had one car stolen, and another almost stolen, whose total combined value wouldn't amount to what the insurance on one of those cars costs.











This Eagles Nest? Old money. At least in the 70's......mom knew the people. 
As far as the money goes....and cars and houses etc......on the west coast, there's not a lot of leasing unless it's for one of the parent's companies based mainly the East. 
Rich Chinese Kids in Vancouver


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> When we first moved to Victoria, I took my wife on a drive around the peninsula. Part of the neighbourhood between the university and water, by Cadboro Bay, has an entry and exit gate...to remind you, in case you forgot, that the folks there are wealthy. As we drove through, we saw a property with its own stone wall, and a sign in gold leaf that said "Eagle's Nest". I turned to my wife and said "Whoever lives here is new money, not old, because they're in a hurry to show it off. And it was probably not gotten through legitimate means." A few months later, we learned it belonged to a televangelist, who was trying to sell it off. I suspect those vehicles similarly convey a recent big hike in revenue/worth, through some means other than sheer hard work and weekly wages.
> 
> If I owned cars like that (yeah, dream on, monkey-boy), I certainly wouldn't leave them parked in the driveway. I've had one car stolen, and another almost stolen, whose total combined value wouldn't amount to what the insurance on one of those cars costs.


Are you talking about a house in the Uplands or are you referring to the B&B in Cordova Bay? Either way, the area is full of old money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe lend your neighbour a guitar and convince him to build a studio in the basement like this house has.
saltspringisland.estatesincanada.com/V8K 1N2/houses-for-sale/dramatic-home-sunny-private-5-acres-lakefront-with-recording-studio_863069.html?utm_source=realestate.mitula.ca&utm_medium=referral


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 268282


The first "minivan"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Are you talking about a house in the Uplands or are you referring to the B&B in Cordova Bay? Either way, the area is full of old money.


Uplands. I was blanking on the name of the neighbourhood and the Google map didn't show it. Thanks for the memory jog. Yes, that neighbourhood IS full of "old money", which is precisely why the property in question was so conspicuous. The owner at that time, had to drop his selling price from $7M, down to around $4.5M, Apparently the wall fresco in the dining room, depicting his life and ascendancy, was not a big selling point.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Sometimes I'll see a Corvette on the 401 in winter and wonder why it's still out.


I used to own a Porsche 944S. I couldn't really afford it so it was my daily driver. I put some snow tires on it and thought I was good. The first snow fall I got stuck in an intersection. When the light turned green I couldn't make it over the stop line. The height of the paint, maybe 1/4" with a very shallow slope onto the highway, was enough to make the car spin out. There was no one behind me so I had to back away and take a run at it. Luckily we didn't get a lot of snow that winter. The Porsche was moved on before the next winter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Uplands. I was blanking on the name of the neighbourhood and the Google map didn't show it. Thanks for the memory jog. Yes, that neighbourhood IS full of "old money", which is precisely why the property in question was so conspicuous. The owner at that time, had to drop his selling price from $7M, down to around $4.5M, Apparently the wall fresco in the dining room, depicting his life and ascendancy, was not a big selling point.


yea, crazy homes in the area. reminds me of Newport in RI. Truthfully though, after travelling the island by bike, motorcycle, car and boat I would pass those homes up in a heartbeat for other locations in the area


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a pretty corner of the world, no doubt. Lots of desirable locations to choose from.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Used to drive this car summer and winter. Bias ply snow tires on the back with some weight in the trunk. Whistler, to Keromeos and Vernon, at least twice to Calgary and back in the winter. Used to get a little squirrely at times with too much throttle but other wise no problems. Had the car before the first wife and had it after she was gone. When I sold it it was just starting to rust in the dips behind the door on the top of the fenders. And I replaced the floor boards once.....they were plywood (stock).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Uplands. I was blanking on the name of the neighbourhood and the Google map didn't show it. Thanks for the memory jog. Yes, that neighbourhood IS full of "old money", which is precisely why the property in question was so conspicuous. The owner at that time, had to drop his selling price from $7M, down to around $4.5M, Apparently the wall fresco in the dining room, depicting his life and ascendancy, was not a big selling point.


Same person, same house. I don't think it had a recording studio but one could be put in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe show him one of these








with one of this amps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know my weakness, bro, the Bond Electraglide.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Used to drive this car summer and winter. Bias ply snow tires on the back with some weight in the trunk. Whistler, to Keromeos and Vernon, at least twice to Calgary and back in the winter. Used to get a little squirrely at times with too much throttle but other wise no problems. Had the car before the first wife and had it after she was gone. When I sold it it was just starting to rust in the dips behind the door on the top of the fenders. And I replaced the floor boards once.....they were plywood (stock).


Nice!

I drove an MGA one winter in highschool. For the next 7 years MGBs were my only transportation - summer or winter. No snow tires - those newfangled all-seasons did the job. I did lose a few exhaust systems though 

This has been my girl for the last 40 plus years:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Bias ply recaps. Needed snow tire and I don't recall there being any all season tires back then. Bought the A in '69 sold it in '75. I miss the car and on occasion wife #1 too.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 268282


Also a Nomad...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Swervin55 said:


> Also a Nomad...


Yours?
Nice!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Yours?
> Nice!


Was...then I decided to get more into music.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> The first "minivan"


'79 Prototype. Predates Dodge Caravan.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paint it Canadian Army green this is one of the vehicles we moved to the Okanagan in in 1955.








Dad drove it. This is what the one mom drove looked like. 








Some would say it was better than a Nomad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure.
> However, I can't imagine that every vette in Canada is stored in a heated garage over the winter.
> If there ever was a cracking problem, I'm sure that over the years it would be known.


It's known. They can crack along the seams, sometimes from bumpy roads but I can imagine going from a heated garage to well below zero then back again day after day might not help too much. Get a little moisture in a seam and nature can take it's course. I looked at a late 90s vet a few years back that was cracking along some of the seams.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You know my weakness, bro, the Bond Electraglide.


And Bill's amps. Nice name. Interesting frets too.








Oh and here you go.
Bond Electraglide Guitar | eBay


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When my wife and I visited Scotland in 2017, I had two things I wanted to do. One was finally meeting a forum member I had corresponded with for years but never met (mission accomplished). The other was seeing the Bond Electraglide at the National Museum of Scotland in the flesh...or composite. Unfortunately, they took it off display of Scottish inventions/innovations about a month before we arrived, and put it back in storage in the permanent collection at a warehouse in Leith. Happily, when he saw how disappointed I was, a museum guide suggested I speak to the information desk, who provided me with the e-mail address and name of the curator of that collection. I wrote to him, he forwarded my note on to a guy who deals with that corner of the collection, and after a few e-mail exchanges, he was kind enough to take some photos of the inside of the guitar and send them to me. Plenty of outside pics on the net, but precious little of the guts. I had also corresponded with the son of the inventor to see if there were any schematics available, but he said he couldn't find any. Apparently the co-developer (and designer of the electronics) maintains a small recording studio and production service a little northeast of Inverness, although I didn't learn that until long after we had left Inverness and Scotland altogether. Owning one is not in the stars for me, but I'd certainly like to hold one, at least, before my fretting days are over.

I regularly see local Kijiji listings for cheap Asian Strat knockoffs, where the vendor advertises it as something like "red guitar, missing 1 string, works fine, good for the kids". The Bond you show only has 5 strings. I wonder if they'll discount it similarly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Owning one is not in the stars for me, but I'd certainly like to hold one, at least, before my fretting days are over.
> 
> I regularly see local Kijiji listings for cheap Asian Strat knockoffs, where the vendor advertises it as something like "red guitar, missing 1 string, works fine, good for the kids". The Bond you show only has 5 strings. I wonder if they'll discount it similarly.


If the ebay price can be used as a guide, it's ownable. If I wasn't looking to buy a new (to me) bike I'd consider it and the amp. Then I'd find out how good it would be for slide. Going by the price of the strings I just bought, take a buck off the price to replace the one string.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> If the ebay price can be used as a guide, it's ownable. If I wasn't looking to buy a new (to me) bike I'd consider it and the amp. Then I'd find out how good it would be for slide. Going by the price of the strings I just bought, take a buck off the price to replace the one string.


"Ownable" depends on your standards for what's conscienable to spend on a guitar. I had to be badgered by my wife to spend $600 from a backpay settlement on my Parker P-44 a decade back. That's the most I've ever spent on an instrument and the most I ever expect to spend. You and I are the same in our appreciation for the Bond, but different in other ways.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I drove an MGA one winter in highschool. For the next 7 years MGBs were my only transportation - summer or winter. No snow tires - those newfangled all-seasons did the job. I did lose a few exhaust systems though
> 
> ...


My father in law just inherited a Buick/Rover V8 swapped MGB.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> My father in law just inherited a Buick/Rover V8 swapped MGB.


"Swapped" as in it was originally just a 4-banger? That's pretty awesome. They made some in the U.K. with the Rover 8 but none were sold in Canada (although a few have been shipped over). Those things were pretty peppy but apparently the handling suffered due to the front/rear balance. Anyways, congrats and I'd love to see some pics


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> "Swapped" as in it was originally just a 4-banger? That's pretty awesome. They made some in the U.K. with the Rover 8 but none were sold in Canada (although a few have been shipped over). Those things were pretty peppy but apparently the handling suffered due to the front/rear balance. Anyways, congrats and I'd love to see some pics


It's LHD so I assume it was swapped here. It's a tire fryer.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> It's LHD so I assume it was swapped here. It's a tire fryer.


I'll bet it is. They used that same engine right up until 2004 in Morgan sports cars. It's got legs!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My father in law just inherited a Buick/Rover V8 swapped MGB.


Nice cars tho in a toss up I'd prefer a Sunbeam Tiger with either a 260 or a 289.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> It's LHD so I assume it was swapped here. It's a tire fryer.


They were built that way. It's an MG in name only but they came with the motor they have in them. I think they were actually made in Italy by MG Rover.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> "Ownable" depends on your standards for what's conscienable to spend on a guitar. I had to be badgered by my wife to spend $600 from a backpay settlement on my Parker P-44 a decade back. That's the most I've ever spent on an instrument and the most I ever expect to spend. You and I are the same in our appreciation for the Bond, but different in other ways.


I figure if I get another guitar then I'll get what I want and disregard the price. Not including the Framus most of my guitars cost under $100 so it works out. And that's if I don't by another bike. If I wait until next spring both the bike and a Bond are attainable.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> They were built that way. It's an MG in name only but they came with the motor they have in them. I think they were actually made in Italy by MG Rover.


MG Rover did take a second swipe at a revised design in 91' ("RV8") but none of those made it to North America - the bulk went to Japan (about 1400 out of 1800 total produced). There was a genuine MGB and a BGT with the V8, as well as the MGC 6 cylinder but none were sold originally in North America (although several LHD models were sent to the States for certification and returned to the U.K.). If the one in question is LHD then it's almost certain the engine was "dropped in".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> "Ownable" depends on your standards for what's conscienable to spend on a guitar. I had to be badgered by my wife to spend $600 from a backpay settlement on my Parker P-44 a decade back. That's the most I've ever spent on an instrument and the most I ever expect to spend. You and I are the same in our appreciation for the Bond, but different in other ways.


I figure if I get another guitar then I'll get what I want and disregard the price. Not including the Framus most of my guitars cost under $100 so it works out. And that's if I don't by another bike. If I wait until next spring both the bike and a Bond are attainable.


allthumbs56 said:


> MG Rover did take a second swipe at a revised design in 91' ("RV8") but none of those made it to North America - the bulk went to Japan (about 1400 out of 1800 total produced). There was a genuine MGB and a BGT with the V8, as well as the MGC 6 cylinder but none were sold originally in North America (although several LHD models were sent to the States for certification and returned to the U.K.). If the one in question is LHD then it's almost certain the engine was "dropped in".


I thought the MGB GT came stock with a V8 in the early 70's and later. I wouldn't classify a factory model as a "dropped in" myself. The Italian ones were made in the 2003 or 04 or so. I can remember seeing a GT V8 around Vancouver when I had my A back '73 or so and trying to figure out how to do an engine swap. There were plenty of Pontiacs and Buicks around from the 60s that used the same engine. A 215 I think it was.
BTW my A was a '62 Mk.II deluxe that had been converted to RH drive and solid wheels by the British Leyland shop on Edmunds in Burnaby. I got all the LH drive parts and the wheels and hubs when I bought the car. Paid $800 for everything.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

So as it turns out there’s 3 Chinese students living there, oldest is 20. Makes me feel like I made a wrong turn somewhere in life when I look at my 8 year old versa! Haha


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When it comes to your physical health, you have to choose your grandparents wisely. And when it comes to your financial health, you have to choose your parents wisely.

And let me guess, the three are there for either law or medicine. At the very least, I'm guessing they're not going to Mount St. Vincent to study gerontology.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> So as it turns out there’s 3 Chinese students living there, oldest is 20. Makes me feel like I made a wrong turn somewhere in life when I look at my 8 year old versa! Haha


this is exactly what happened to my folks on Vancouver island. they had a place they rented out to students going to UVic and one day we showed up to grab a few things out of storage on the property and two F-type jaguars are in the driveway, turns out it was the their vehicles, one each. when they left the place they left a mess and all their stuff, which just happened to be designer clothes, shoes and jewelry. a lot of the stuff hadn't been worn and still had price tags on it, Goodwill got 800 dollar dress donations that day. my kid ended up with diamond necklaces in the shape of unicorns. crazy rich asians


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> my kid ended up with diamond necklaces in the shape of unicorns.


Very generous of you, not keeping those all for yourself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Very generous of you, not keeping those all for yourself.


The $800.00 dress probably didn’t fit him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The $800.00 dress probably didn’t fit him.


the $1200 did


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Very generous of you, not keeping those all for yourself.


what can I say, I’m a giver


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> this is exactly what happened to my folks on Vancouver island. they had a place they rented out to students going to UVic and one day we showed up to grab a few things out of storage on the property and two F-type jaguars are in the driveway, turns out it was the their vehicles, one each. when they left the place they left a mess and all their stuff, which just happened to be designer clothes, shoes and jewelry. a lot of the stuff hadn't been worn and still had price tags on it, Goodwill got 800 dollar dress donations that day. my kid ended up with diamond necklaces in the shape of unicorns. crazy rich asians


*Jags*, in Victoria? Perish the thought! Didn't they know you're _supposed_ to drive a Vauxhall Viva, Ford Anglia, Morris Minor, Austin Cambridge, Checker cab, or Studebaker GT there? I mean, what were these dudes smoking? What sort of bad advice did they receive before arriving?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> *Jags*, in Victoria? Perish the thought! Didn't they know you're _supposed_ to drive a Vauxhall Viva, Ford Anglia, Morris Minor, Austin Cambridge, Checker cab, or Studebaker GT there? I mean, what were these dudes smoking? What sort of bad advice did they receive before arriving?


You’re trying really hard and it’s cute. 

It was 2013 and they were the first F-types in Canada, brand new models so it was pretty cool to see. On top of that it was pretty surprising to see a couple of kids with 100K vehicles in their rented Victoria house. I’m sure it you see it everyday in the circles you run in but I was a little surprised


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I figure if I get another guitar then I'll get what I want and disregard the price. Not including the Framus most of my guitars cost under $100 so it works out. And that's if I don't by another bike. If I wait until next spring both the bike and a Bond are attainable.
> 
> I thought the MGB GT came stock with a V8 in the early 70's and later. I wouldn't classify a factory model as a "dropped in" myself. The Italian ones were made in the 2003 or 04 or so. I can remember seeing a GT V8 around Vancouver when I had my A back '73 or so and trying to figure out how to do an engine swap. There were plenty of Pontiacs and Buicks around from the 60s that used the same engine. A 215 I think it was.
> BTW my A was a '62 Mk.II deluxe that had been converted to RH drive and solid wheels by the British Leyland shop on Edmunds in Burnaby. I got all the LH drive parts and the wheels and hubs when I bought the car. Paid $800 for everything.


The GT coupe was available in England with the Rover V8 but only with the four in Canada. By 1975, with all the tacked on pollution controls, increased height (for headlight laws) and rubber bumpers it was sliding pretty bad. When I say "dropped in" there were guys who dropped in the Rover (actually any small block GM would fit) engine themselves. Those "Italian ones" were a second stab at the car (much like the current BMW "Mini") and they didn't share much beyond badging with the originals which ceased production in 1980. IIRC the "B" actually had the bolt pattern for the V8 there and ready. The Rover V8 was actually a bit lighter than the 1800 cc 4-banger so you actually maintained a good front-rear balance. The MGA was truly a "sports car" in my mind but I don't think I ever saw one with an engine other than stock.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> *Jags*, in Victoria? Perish the thought! Didn't they know you're _supposed_ to drive a Vauxhall Viva, Ford Anglia, Morris Minor, Austin Cambridge, Checker cab, or Studebaker GT there? I mean, what were these dudes smoking? What sort of bad advice did they receive before arriving?


I thought Jags would been common in Vic (a city that tries so hard to be 'the old country across the pond'). If for no other reason than to let the hoy paloy say "Jag-ew-war".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's been 30 years since we lived there, and things might be different there now (the influx of non-locals after Expo '86 certainly started changing the place), but at that time if you owned any of the '50s and '60s cars I referred to, you generally had your choice of where to bring it for servicing. If it was a city of 3 million, one might expect that, but for such a small city, that was pretty unusual; like finding 3 different authorized Gretsch or Rickenbacker dealers in North Bay or Brandon. Keep in mind they don't salt the roads there, so cars tended to last longer. I've seen Maseratis, Lamborghinis, and Ferraris around Montreal, Ottawa, and Toronto, but I never saw quite as many Studebakers and 1950s British compacts as I saw while living in Victoria.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It's been 30 years since we lived there, and things might be different there now (the influx of non-locals after Expo '86 certainly started changing the place), but at that time if you owned any of the '50s and '60s cars I referred to, you generally had your choice of where to bring it for servicing. If it was a city of 3 million, one might expect that, but for such a small city, that was pretty unusual; like finding 3 different authorized Gretsch or Rickenbacker dealers in North Bay or Brandon. Keep in mind they don't salt the roads there, so cars tended to last longer. I've seen Maseratis, Lamborghinis, and Ferraris around Montreal, Ottawa, and Toronto, but I never saw quite as many Studebakers and 1950s British compacts as I saw while living in Victoria.


Despite being from the land of fog and drizzle, English cars and dampness have never really gotten along


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Despite being from the land of fog and drizzle, English cars and dampness have never really gotten along


Like a great many Canadians, Chris, you are confusing Victoria and Vancouver. During our 5 years there, there were several summers in which provincial parks had to be closed because there were over 90 consecutive days without rain. It will drizzle a bit in the morning and be sunny by lunch or drizzle in the afternoon and be clear by dinner. The clouds that drizzled then move on to Vancouver, where they get stuck and empty their contents completely. It's no Osoyoos, by any stretch, with many grey days, but it is very unlike the lower mainland, precipitation-wise. Between that, and the absence of road salt, cars last an impressively long time. Remember that Studebakers are not "English" cars.

After we moved, there _was_ a 2-week period where there was extensive rain and a number of 80ft and taller trees came tumbling down. While the climate permits growing many things, the topsoil level is shallow because the city is essentially built on a rock base. So the trees came down because their roots go outwards not straight down, and rain gives the roots very little to cling to. So the question you have to ask yourself is: if those roots have a tenuous grasp on the earth and a rare couple of weeks of rain "unfastens" them from the earth, just exactly how did they grow to be so tall if that sort of rain was a regular thing?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's been 30 years since we lived there, and things might be different there now (the influx of non-locals after Expo '86 certainly started changing the place), but at that time if you owned any of the '50s and '60s cars I referred to, you generally had your choice of where to bring it for servicing. If it was a city of 3 million, one might expect that, but for such a small city, that was pretty unusual; like finding 3 different authorized Gretsch or Rickenbacker dealers in North Bay or Brandon. Keep in mind they don't salt the roads there, so cars tended to last longer. I've seen Maseratis, Lamborghinis, and Ferraris around Montreal, Ottawa, and Toronto, but I never saw quite as many Studebakers and 1950s British compacts as I saw while living in Victoria.


If you know where to look Vic. is still the same and up Island and the Sunshine Coast even more so. I think the Island Studebaker Club might be the second largest there....Packards are #1 or at least were. 
I think you're confusing Van with Ocean Falls. I lived most of my life in B.C. and spent 11 years straight in Van., going across to the Island a lot. They both get about the same amount of rain. It does rain in that area tho which is why they call most of the West coast, "Rain Forest'. And tho they didn't use much salt in Vic. and Van. they did through the rest of B.C. so odds are you get salt on your car. One thing Vic has is it's sort of surrounded by salt water and it can be windy. The way you describe the tree roots growing out instead of down is the way a lot of conifer trees like Cedars and Firs and Pines and Arbutus grow. One central tap root going down and the rest spreading out along the surface.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> English cars and dampness have never really gotten along


LUCAS and water never got along ....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> LUCAS and water never got along ....


Lucas and water got along most times but Lucas never got along with low revs. King of darkness you know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> *Jags*, in Victoria? Perish the thought! Didn't they know you're _supposed_ to drive a Vauxhall Viva, Ford Anglia, Morris Minor, Austin Cambridge, Checker cab, or Studebaker GT there? I mean, what were these dudes smoking? What sort of bad advice did they receive before arriving?


How about an Austin A40 or A50 or Morris 1100 like my mom drove when she first moved to Vic.. 
Not too far from where I live, in a back lot with a 1955 BelAir and a 1952 or 3 Coupe De Ville are 2 Checker Cabs and a Vauxhall Victor Estate station wagon like my younger bro had. There's also a Thames van like the one I used to have, RHD complete with sliding doors.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Despite being from the land of fog and drizzle, English cars and dampness have never really gotten along


I think this is where some of the 'stiff-upper-lip', intrepid, carry-on attitude came from. They never quit trying, no matter how hopeless.












Electraglide said:


> Lucas and water got along most times but Lucas never got along with low revs. King of darkness you know.


Me thinks the death of his father has been greatly exaggerated. He's still just the Prince of Darkness.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

